# Certains sites Flash me font planter Safari, FireFox...



## GrandGibus (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Voil&#224; un soucis qui me laisse bien perplexe: certains sites en flash (mais pas tous), me font syst&#233;matiquement planter mon browser (Safari, Firefox...).

Ma config est un alubook G4 PPC 1,5 ghz - 1,5 go ram - Mac OS X.4.8.

La version de Safari est 2.0.4(419.3).
La version de Firefox est 2.0 (&#231;a plantait aussi en 1.5).
La version de Flash est 9 (par exemple, ceux de macrom&#233;dia fonctionnent)

Un exemple de site qui plante: http://www.landrover.fr, mais il y en a bien d'autres... 

Entre autres manipulations, j'ai tent&#233;:

 la r&#233;paration des autorisations
 l'utilisation d'autres utilisateurs
 la suppression des pr&#233;f&#233;rences
 la suppression des extensions 
 la r&#233;installation de flash
 la recherche sur le ou&#233;b (forums macg&#233;, apple....) (mais peut-&#234;tre pas assez)


Donc mes questions: 

 cela vous est-il d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; ?
 comment avez-vous r&#233;solu votre probl&#232;me ?
 quels conseils pourriez-vous me donner pour diagnostiquer le soucis ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2006)

Chez moi, ça ne plante pas, en ayant regardé plusieurs vidéos sur le site concerné.

Quasiment même config. (PB G4, OS 10.4.8, FireFox 2.0).


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2006)

Tu dois avoir un rapport du plantage. Fais un copier/coller et place-le ici, &#231;a peut aider.

Edit: pour Firefox: barre de menu: Outils / Console d'erreurs.


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Novembre 2006)

Arf.. beh non. C'est vrai que j'ai oublié de préciser que je n'ai rien dans les log systemes. 

Le symptome est que la page commence à s'afficher, puis le chargement s'interrompt (au moment du chargement du flash je suppose) et la roue multi colore apparait... 

Toutes les actions de la fenêtre (ou celles de l'appli) sont mortes. Pour autant exposé fonctionne, y'a du refresh. 

Si vous avez des manips à m'indiquer, je suis fortement preneur .


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Arf.. beh non. C'est vrai que j'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser que je n'ai rien dans les log systemes.
> 
> Le symptome est que la page commence &#224; s'afficher, puis le chargement s'interrompt (au moment du chargement du flash je suppose) et la roue multi colore apparait...
> 
> ...



Va voir dans la console d'erreurs de FireFox (comme indiqu&#233; ci-dessus), tu devrais en trouver un d&#233;but d'explication.


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Novembre 2006)

Firefox ne m'en dit pas plus que Safari... 

Faut être rapide car l'appli se bloquant, je suis obligé de faire défiler la fenêtre de logs !

Je n'ai aucune traces par la suite. 

Un autre site qui plante.


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Firefox ne m'en dit pas plus que Safari...
> 
> Faut &#234;tre rapide car l'appli se bloquant, je suis oblig&#233; de faire d&#233;filer la fen&#234;tre de logs !
> 
> ...



Toujours aucun plantage en ce qui me concerne.

Sinon je trouve bizarre qu'il n'y ait aucune trace dans la console pour ces plantages.


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Novembre 2006)

je vais tenter une réinstallation de Safari depuis le DVD d'install....


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Novembre 2006)

Bon... je reste perplexe: ça 'remarche'.  

Peut-être le fait d'avoir menacé de re installer ? 

Le reboot a dû être salvateur (je ne reboote quasi jamais ma machine, genre un uptime à 60 jours !). 

Alors de là à savoir quelle est l'appli qui me met la grouille pour rendre inopérants certains sites flash ??? 



Merci encore


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2006)

Oui, c'est possible que tes manipulations précédentes n'ont eu d'effet qu'après ce redémarrage...


----------



## qsdfg (13 Novembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Firefox ne m'en dit pas plus que Safari...
> 
> Faut &#234;tre rapide car l'appli se bloquant, je suis oblig&#233; de faire d&#233;filer la fen&#234;tre de logs !
> 
> ...





Moi aussi &#231;a plante :affraid: avec Safari et Firefox 1.5.0.8  sauf quand j'utilise (FF) avec l'extension "User Agent Switcher" (Outils/User Agent Switcher/Internet explorer 6) 

Cette extension m'est aussi tr&#232;s utile avec des sites o&#249; il y a un cafouillage dans les affichages voire pire des boutons de fonctions totalement invisibles sans l'extension.



Je pense que le probl&#232;me est li&#233; aux sites et pas au mac (en dehors de l'incompatibilit&#233 :affraid:


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Novembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai crié victoire trop vite... mais le problème semble mieux cerné: 

Effectivement, après reboot, j'arrive à nouveau à visualiser landrover.fr (d'où mon précédent message )
 Du coup, je vais (à tout hasard) sur le site de samsungmobile... et vlan ... ça recommence
 je force à quitter, je relance, et même landrover.fr n'est plus accessible :mouais: 
 je ferme ma session: pareil
 je reboote (complet): ça remarche (landrover), et pas samsung. 

De là à dire que c'est samsung mobile qui me met une grouille pas possible ????


P.S. au passage une petite astuce que j'utilise sur Safari pour activer un menu _caché_ de debug


----------



## flo154 (12 Avril 2007)

j'ai le même problème (avec les deux sites, landrover et samsung).
 voici ce que j'ai sur ma console d'erreur, mais comme je m'y connais pas bcp, je sais pas si ça se réfère à la page samsung ou à une autre page

Erreur : Warning: unrecognized command line flag -psn_0_7864321

Fichier source : file:///Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/components/nsBrowserContentHandler.js
Ligne : 655

Grandgibus disait:
    *  la réparation des autorisations > j'ai fait aussi
    * l'utilisation d'autres utilisateurs > je sais pas où comment on fait
    * la suppression des préférences > idem
    * la suppression des extensions > idem
    * la réinstallation de flash > fait
    * la recherche sur le ouéb (forums macgé, apple....) (mais peut-être pas assez) > pareil

Que faire, que faire??

J'y comprends d'autant moins ce qui se passe, que j'ai pu accéder au site samsung plus tôt dans la journée...


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Avril 2007)

flo154 a dit:


> Que faire, que faire??



J'ai acheté une Volkswagen et un Motorola  :rateau:...


Y'a vraiment une histoire de contexte, car en rebootant, les symptomes disparaissent... 

Mais je reste à sec... 

P.S. pour le coup du javascript, j'y crois pas trop... à mon avis, c'est plutôt Flash qui est en cause.


----------



## flo154 (13 Avril 2007)

ben chez moi c'est pas systématique que ça remarche après redémarrage. j'ai essayé hier soir, rien à faire...
Mais ce matin miracle, pas de problèmes, je me balade tout ce je veux sur le site.

 

alors bon tant mieux mais enfin j'aimerais bien comprendre...

(alors oui pour le contexte, je suis obligée d'héberger un pc en ce moment, c'est peut être lui qui envoie de mauvaises ondes? pcq la wolkswagen ça va pas être possible...)


----------



## Nat Design (30 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai pu aller une ou deux fois sur le site samsungmobile, mais maintenant impossible.
Même après un redémarrage, ca ne fonctionne pas 

Voici le message d'erreur:
Voir la pièce jointe 14328


Par curiosité je viens d'essayer le site landrover est le résultat est pareil, mon navigateur plante!


----------

